# [SOLVED] AVG web shield alert every few minutes



## rouster (Sep 8, 2008)

Starting this afternoon, I receive an alert from AVG every few minutes whether or not I am connected to the Web and regardless of what program I am using. 

The alert is:

ACCESSED FILE IS INFECTED

FILE NAME: downloads.dellsupportcenter.com.edgesuite.net/4231fb6f-8caf-4ea6-90aa-eeaeffbd3ee7.2.zip

THREAT NAME: Trojan horse Dropper.Bravix.B

Process Name: c:\WINDOWS\System-32/svchost.exe
Process ID: 1748

The Trojan Dropper is blocked. I have not attempted to access the file.

I use XP Home SP3, Dell Inspiron 1520, AVG Internet Security.

I have had attacks from Trojan horse Droppers with different designations in the past. These have been removed and put in the Virus Vault. The last removal was earlier today of 2 infections with this particular Trojan horse Dropper. Re scan shows no infection.

I would appreciate advice as to how I might stop this constant alert.


----------



## LonnyRJ (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: AVG web shield alert every few minutes*

Welcome rouster 

Thanks for the consise information, makes it easyer
I downloaded the file, heres a virustotal scan of it
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/b1ad6e8eddbb0eedbf9d63910b69e90b

Its definatly a false detection, Perhaps posting at avg's forum will help resolve the issue.
http://freeforum.avg.com/

If you want to stop the alert you could check on how (provided your del isnt still under warranty) to disable del's autoupdate feature.


----------



## rouster (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: AVG web shield alert every few minutes*

Lonny,

Thank you for the quick response. I am reassured. Have posted the problem on AVG forum.

How could I have checked the file on Virustotal? I tried typing in the name as I sent it in my message- didn't load.


----------



## LonnyRJ (Sep 26, 2006)

"How could I have checked the file on Virustotal?"

Once at virustotal or Jotties
http://www.virustotal.com/
http://virusscan.jotti.org/
choose browse , browse to the location and select the suspect file & click submit.
you have to know the files location beforehand, yours was probably inside Internet explorers temporary folders if the av (antivirus) allowed it to get that far.
Does that your question ?


----------



## rouster (Sep 8, 2008)

Lonny,

It does answer my question.

Again, thank you.


----------

